# Post Your Dirty Dog Picture!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since we have a thread about how to keep our Malts clean, let's post our favorite "dirty dogs" photos!

I'll start with Mr. B after playing in the rain!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Great idea! Here's Gustave getting all disgusting in wet grass outside today.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Here's Bella after drinking a whole lot of water right before her graduation picture.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Haha. Perfect timing, Bella. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay, here is dirty face MiMi. I wanted to try Angel Eyes in the hope that it would clean up her tear stains....but here she is after gobbling up a liquid treat of angel eyes...ironic, but funny.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

Cici's first time getting to play at the beach


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is absolutely the worst ever...I tried to put mascara on MiMi's long white eyelashes. It didn't work...but two days later she was as good as new...phew.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Keep 'em coming! These are great!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Sylie said:


> This is absolutely the worst ever...I tried to put mascara on MiMi's long white eyelashes. It didn't work...but two days later she was as good as new...phew.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: The _*look*_ she is giving you says it all!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Mine get plenty dirty, but I don't take pics of them when they are???I always wait until they've had a bath. I'll have to remember to take"Dirty Pictures" for future use! LOL


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Truffles has a Masters Degree in Dirty Doggieness as witnessed below. 
First pic was just a random muddy day. Both she and Frank went out to do business, and she came back like that. Notice the "oh so tragic" look on her face when she realized she was going straight in the bath. I also love the tiny leaf on her face. It just adds to the wonderfulness of it all! 

Second pic was God only knows what she got into. Again, Frank came in clean as a whistle, and she saunters in behind him with half a bush in her coat! Lookin' like..."What?" 

Third was Lola, who in her day could roll in the grass with the best of them as demonstrated by her wonderful green feet. She was was running in fresh cut grass and that was the result!

Now, you might wonder why I have no dirty pictures of Frank. That's because Frank is never dirty. I'm not kidding. He is my prissy boy. He avoids dirt and mud, he even eats neatly. He's my little mama's boy!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Furbabies mom said:


> Mine get plenty dirty, but I don't take pics of them when they are???I always wait until they've had a bath. I'll have to remember to take"Dirty Pictures" for future use! LOL


Honey, you need to get real:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:love them dirty...I would bet your house never has dust or a cobweb. But if you ever find a cobweb, take a picture and post it. 

I'm teasing you, Deborah, because I think you are so perfect.


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

pammy4501 said:


> Truffles has a Masters Degree in Dirty Doggieness as witnessed below.
> First pic was just a random muddy day. Both she and Frank went out to do business, and she came back like that. Notice the "oh so tragic" look on her face when she realized she was going straight in the bath. I also love the tiny leaf on her face. It just adds to the wonderfulness of it all!
> 
> Second pic was God only knows what she got into. Again, Frank came in clean as a whistle, and she saunters in behind him with half a bush in her coat! Lookin' like..."What?"
> ...


:HistericalSmiley: I like how they're "caught in the act" pictures and they look guilty-ish, kind of like a prison mug shot:HistericalSmiley:. They're still so cute though:wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

here's a picture of Matilda when she was younger, it's one of my favorites:wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Matilda wins!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

eiksaa said:


> Matilda wins!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


I don't know about that.....I think Truffles wins this one hands down!!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I don't know about that.....I think Truffles wins this one hands down!!:HistericalSmiley:
> View attachment 104358


Me too, she has half the garden on her!!!!LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The A Team said:


> I don't know about that.....I think Truffles wins this one hands down!!:HistericalSmiley:
> View attachment 104358


I agree. Truffles looks like The Swamp Thing from the old movie!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I love that picture of Tilly! She looks like she is laughing! As for Truff. She is a hard charger, fearless and love to play like a dingo. That results in some funny pictures.


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

Maltida's is so funny because she's dirty AND laughing about it!


----------



## Lmojeda (Sep 22, 2012)

All these pics made my day! I can't wait till Louie an go outside and play like a boy! 


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

PAM IT WOULD BE PRETTY SCAREY HAVING TRUFF AND MATILDA PLAYING TOGETHER:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Matilda's mommy said:


> PAM IT WOULD BE PRETTY SCAREY HAVING TRUFF AND MATILDA PLAYING TOGETHER:HistericalSmiley:


 
:w00t::w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Matilda's mommy said:


> PAM IT WOULD BE PRETTY SCAREY HAVING TRUFF AND MATILDA PLAYING TOGETHER:HistericalSmiley:


 I would love to see those two go at it!! They would have a ball! And then a bath..LOL!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Check out the paws on this little quarterback


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Truffles definitely takes the trophy!! The branch/swamp pic is hysterical!! But I do love Matilda's funny face in her pic!


----------

